# 4" Dust extractor flange



## leadhead66 (16 May 2015)

Could anyone help please in sourcing a simple "top hat" 4" duct flange. Need to screw it to the side of a board.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Claymore (26 May 2015)

.........


----------



## reptilemarine (27 May 2015)

Failing that you could try Yorkleen - http://www.yorkleen.co.uk they make a lot of extractors for the well known brands including record power etc so should be able to help you out if its not listed on their website.


----------



## NazNomad (9 Jul 2017)

Bumping this old thread because I can't seem to find one either...

Looking for this - with 100mm external pipe diameter - in the UK.

Sorta like this...


----------



## Sawdust Sam (9 Jul 2017)

Would this work 

http://www.axminster.co.uk/flanged-spigots-500181


----------



## NazNomad (9 Jul 2017)

It would, at a push, but I'd prefer a fitting like the pic above.


----------



## Sawdust Sam (9 Jul 2017)

My second and last attempt, 100mm internal.

http://www.1-hydroponics.co.uk/fans-and ... lange.html


----------



## NazNomad (9 Jul 2017)

Seen that, 4mm too big. I need 100mm OS dia.


----------



## NazNomad (9 Jul 2017)

I think I may have found it... possibly my most frustrating web search ever.

http://www.fantronix.com/acatalog/Plast ... igots.html


----------



## graduate_owner (9 Jul 2017)

That looks like a useful site. Well done for finding - and sharing.

K


----------



## NazNomad (10 Jul 2017)

... and then I thought, ''screw it, I'll just make one''






Got plenty of 110mm drainage pipe, so I cut a piece out of it to make it 100mm and glued it together... Fits perfectly on the extractor pipe.


----------

